# continue bulking or cut now



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

im 6 foot 11 stone 4 sounds light i know i only seem 2 gain fat around waist and love handles ive bulked up from about 9 and a half ive posted my diet before on here.i do about an hour to an hour and a half per week of cardio after weights i train 4 times per week.I allow myself 1 cheat per week.im happy with strengh gains ive made and ive made some gains on chest arms etc my main prob is my waist i wear 32 waist jeans but most of them r starting 2 get 2 small which is annoying theres noway at 11 stone 4 i should b more than a 32 waist.What do u think i should do next continue 2 bulk or cut or what im a bit confused.

as for my avater pic was taken at 9 and half wish my abs were like that now at the weight im at now.

any advice on where 2 go from here

thanks


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

cut down to very lean then bulk. I waited to long to cut now i have alot of work to do. A lean body grows quicker when on a bulk


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

yea i was thinking that.i bulked from 9 and half to know so its quite alot i looked like a rake tho,people still say im skinny now


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

cut!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

m14rky said:


> yea i was thinking that.i bulked from 9 and half to know so its quite alot i looked like a rake tho,people still say im skinny now


Its a slow process dude, as soon as i realised how slow the process is i stopped worrying so much about looking small.

Rather then worrying about how small or big you look worry about how good you look and go from there. If not having abs/ expanding wasitline then cut!

For me its when i sit down and theres fat hangin over i hate!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

yea i got bit of fat hanging over 2 its lovehandles that annoy me thats where my fat goes 1st


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Why jump from one extreme to another and risk losing muscle mass? Just reduce your calories a bit, monitor and see how it goes? Cutting at 6ft and 11 stone is crazy.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

cheers all thanks 4 ur advice im gonna cut back on the carbs a bit and up the cardio by 30 mins a week and see how that goes.i feel if i cut now i will lose what muscle ive gained and end up backk at square 1 again


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good lad


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i write down everything i eat etc and weigh myself once a week in the month of jan ive gained 3lbs maybe thats too much.i dont look fat if ive got a t shirt on its just all fats in one place so doesnt look great when tops off


----------



## warmy18 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds strange that your putting on that much fat if your doing that much cardio. I'm no expert m8 from what iv'e read and done myself. That much cardio straight after weights is going to burn some of the hard work your doing away. I would posst your routine and goals on here and let some of the really experienced guys and girls have a look.

good luck m8


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

3lbs in a month is fine for lean bulking, perhaps you aren't as fat as you really think you are? At your height 11 stone is nothing, and with bulking you have to get past the mind games or you'll just relapse, go on a mini cut and repeat this cycle which is counterproductive. Have you posted your training/diet up for critique?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

yea i have posted before can post again.i had 2 go out and buy 34 waist jeans for comfort now.today i feel i look like ****e i hate lovehandles i got no fat on legs arms etc just waist was gonna cut but i will end up 9 stone with no muscle again


----------



## warmy18 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm 6ft and a 34 waist at 15 stone 8 pounds. I remember when i was just a 32 wasit. As soon as I started to grow i was a 34 waist. My advice would be to do this. Change that cardio from post workout to before breakfeast if you can. Doing cardio before breakfeast burns fat well for me. That will aslso have much less of an impact on your muscle building that post workout cardio, I know people that fail to grow at all if they do cardio straight after weights. make sure your cardio is in the fat burning range about 120 bpm, not too high impact.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Why jump from one extreme to another and risk losing muscle mass? Just reduce your calories a bit, monitor and see how it goes? Cutting at 6ft and 11 stone is crazy.


^^^ Totally agree, you need to put more muscle mass on the frame, so you gained a little body fat, so what, up the intensity with the weights, eat clean, lower the carbs a little and try to add quality weight, sure, it will take time, but trying to cut at your stats I fear you will end up loosing what muscle you have gained.

Work hard and it will come...


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

warmy18:do u have anything b4 morning cardio my bpm is 120-130 during cardio,my waist measures 35inches but i can get in 32 jeans but there a bit tight.

kboy:the intensity is there with the weights i try lift heavier each week im making progress with my lifts.i eat clean during week have 1 cheat on weekend.last2 weeks ive not gained but some lifts are going up still


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

DIET

6.00 50g whey 50g oats in shake then go back 2 bed

9.00 3 whole eggs half tin beans(will use something else instead)

3 creatine caps

workout

3 more caps

11.30 pwo shake 50g whey 50g oats or waxy maize

12.30 125g chicken 75g cooked rice small nando sauce w green beans

3.30 same as above

6.30 this meal i struggle with i dont want chicken and rice again.i have 300g mince w some rice green beans

9.30 tin tuna

12.30 50g casein

i take 2 fish oil caps with 3 of the meals


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

go mass,strength all the way....keep bulking to the size your closely happy with!!!

because if you but now,then think...oh,i aint happy with this...then you got more work on your plate!!!

i heard somewhere that sculpting a small piece of clay,you will only be fit some much detail on it...but having a larger mass of clay to sculpt,would be much better with the detail...?????

i think strength training,bodybuilding is a never ending hurdle...and i feel you should keep going if you have little fat...but this is dependant on your goals and targets!!!!


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

yea i wouldnt cut mate im heavier than you at 12 stone and i feel tiny lol keep bulking mate get a descent size to ya frame then start cutting


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

It's not just about lifting heavier, eventually we all hit a plateau, consider introducing supersets on occasion, force repping a few out, less rest between sets etc, there's lots of ways to force the muscle growth..

Keep at it mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

training

monday

chest,triceps

barbell bench press 2 warm up sets 3x6 working sets

incline or decline dumbell press 3x6-8 reps

flys 3x8

weighted seated dips 3x8-12 reps

tri pushdown 3x8-12

skullcrushers 3x8 (i pick 2 out of the 3 exercises)

30 mins cardio post workout 120-130bpm

tues

legs

squats 2 warm up sets 3x8 reps

leg press 3x8

leg extension 3x10

hamstring curl 3x12

calf machine 5x15

thurs

shoulders

barbell press 2 warm up sets 3x8 working sets

barbell raise 3x8

dumbell side raise 3x8

shrugs 3x8-10

30 mins cardio

fri

back biceps

deadlift 2 warm up sets 3 x5 working sets

wide grip assisted pullups 3-4 sets 8 reps

ez bar row 3 x8

cable row 3 x8

concentration curl 3x8-10 reps

dumbell curl 3 sets 8-10 reps

cable curl 3 x 8-10 (i pick 2 of these)

sat

30 mins cardio

how does that look is it enough? reps for anyone that can change the routine and diet to benefit me.how many calories would u say the diet is was aiming for about 3200


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

anabolic ant: ive heard that about the clay ifeel im making progress in muscle gain but v slowly and the waist seems 2 be gaining well quick no1 has said im fat people say im thin if anything.my goal is to be about 11 or 12 stone w abs something thats achievable


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

m14rky said:


> anabolic ant: ive heard that about the clay ifeel im making progress in muscle gain but v slowly and the waist seems 2 be gaining well quick no1 has said im fat people say im thin if anything.my goal is to be about 11 or 12 stone w abs something thats achievable


if your happy with your progress and training is going well with low bodyfat%,thats all good bro...keep training hard!!!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

the bodyfat aint that low ant as a 34 inch waist at 11 stone 4 says it all


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

m14rky said:


> the bodyfat aint that low ant as a 34 inch waist at 11 stone 4 says it all


hell,its just my natural philosphy to say to everyone and anyone to mass up all the time,but really if your happy with your weight and bodyfat% then stick with it!!!

its all about how you feel bro!!!!

guess we could always have lower bodyfat levels in this game...but go with how you feel about it!!!


----------

